# Visa RUN



## emmacoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi 

Does anyone know how many visa runs you can do from Dubai to Oman or is there a limit on them?

I have done 2 to Oman already. 

Also could anyone recommend somewhere to stay for a night or 2 over xmas..make a little break away out of it instead of driving down and back on the same day!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

no limit, i did 9 i think?? lost count lol.


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

What's the process of doing the visa run? Do you just drive into Oman and then turn back?
Also, do you have to pay(visa fees) to get into Oman?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

get on the road and follow directions for HATTA,

before you get to the border you need UAE exit stamp (station is about 5 minutes beofre the border) get that done first then start driving again and park up by the border control go inside fill out form, pay 60 AED and ask for entry and exit stamp back to UAE then get back in car drive back, stop again get UAE entry stamp... finish..


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Whats the max visa you can get in UAE ? 30 days ?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah 30 days is stamped but really its 40 days.... because they give you 10 days grace period..


----------



## MaggiO (Jun 20, 2009)

marc said:


> get on the road and follow directions for HATTA,
> 
> before you get to the border you need UAE exit stamp (station is about 5 minutes beofre the border) get that done first then start driving again and park up by the border control go inside fill out form, pay 60 AED and ask for entry and exit stamp back to UAE then get back in car drive back, stop again get UAE entry stamp... finish..


I have done a few visa runs lately and have not had to pay anything to come back into UAE...


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm going to do my first visa run soon. Is it true that you can't cross the border in a rented car? Also, if you're going with a UAE resident, are they exempt from paying the fees? 
Lastly, I read elsewhere that they charge you a fine for every day over your visa you are late. Is this 10 day grace period for real and free? 
Thanks!


----------



## emmacoon (Dec 14, 2009)

I know people who did a visa run in a rented car...i am doing mine this week sometime also in a rented car so i hope it is not a problem lol



pantaloons said:


> I'm going to do my first visa run soon. Is it true that you can't cross the border in a rented car? Also, if you're going with a UAE resident, are they exempt from paying the fees?
> Lastly, I read elsewhere that they charge you a fine for every day over your visa you are late. Is this 10 day grace period for real and free?
> Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pantaloons said:


> I'm going to do my first visa run soon. Is it true that you can't cross the border in a rented car? Also, if you're going with a UAE resident, are they exempt from paying the fees?
> Lastly, I read elsewhere that they charge you a fine for every day over your visa you are late. Is this 10 day grace period for real and free?
> Thanks!


You will need permission from the rental company to take the vehicle out of the UAE and also insurance for Oman.

-


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you. I have heard that you can buy insurance for Oman at the border. It seems a shame to go all the way to Oman and not see anything there. Does anyone have any recommendations of places to visit that can be seen as a day trip from Dubai?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pantaloons said:


> Thank you. I have heard that you can buy insurance for Oman at the border. It seems a shame to go all the way to Oman and not see anything there. Does anyone have any recommendations of places to visit that can be seen as a day trip from Dubai?


You can buy car insurance for Oman just before the border, BUT only if you own the car. For a hire car, you have to get the compnay to sort it out, for which you will usually have to pay.

To be honest, there is very little on the other side of the border in Oman for several hours. Best to explore Hatta a little.

-


----------



## emmacoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes I contacted my rental company and they said I do not need thier permission but that I will need to purchase insurance from Oman at the border for around 150 dhs.


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

You don't actually need to enter oman when you renew your visa - so renting is not a problem if you just need stamp, all you do is drive between the border posts.

1. Drive to Dubai and get exit stamp
2. Drive to Oman border (around 2km), fill out form and pay for Oman visa - tell them you're turning around or they will need to see vehicle insurance
3. drive back to Dubai border and get Dubai visa stamp (free)

Did the Hatta run many times before realising you don't need to get an exit stamp or oman visa if you have a resident's visa.

Another route is to drive north to Musandam, you can drive into oman there and take boat trips around the fjords, stay in hotels, camp out, etc.


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Can the visa run be done on a Friday?


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Timberwolf78 said:


> Can the visa run be done on a Friday?


Border is open 24/7 (not the Hatta coffee shop unfortunately).


----------



## Timberwolf78 (Jun 18, 2009)

Trusty said:


> Did the Hatta run many times before realising you don't need to get an exit stamp or oman visa if you have a resident's visa.


I am going on a visa run tomorrow. My brother, who has a residence visa will be taking us. So according to you, he doesn't have to worry about exit and entry stamps and Oman visa regardless of which passport he carries? 

I just want to double check so we dont run into any problems.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

pantaloons said:


> Thank you. I have heard that you can buy insurance for Oman at the border. It seems a shame to go all the way to Oman and not see anything there. Does anyone have any recommendations of places to visit that can be seen as a day trip from Dubai?


Why not cross over at the Musandam border (North of RAK) - it is an amazing place with dramatic scenery, very friendly locals, very undeveloped so far. If you go really early in the morning you can catch a dhow cruise for 200dhs for all day, and can relax, snorkel and wildlife watch (including dolphins, been 5 times, seen dolphins every time) to your heart's content.


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Timberwolf78 said:


> I am going on a visa run tomorrow. My brother, who has a residence visa will be taking us. So according to you, he doesn't have to worry about exit and entry stamps and Oman visa regardless of which passport he carries?
> 
> I just want to double check so we dont run into any problems.


That's correct, your brother only needs to have his passport with him to show Dubai officials his residence visa at the exit (sometimes they don't even look at it & they don't need to stamp it when you go through exit).

Last time at Oman border I just went and got a coffee and just hung around whilst my friend (American) was sorting out their visa and didn't even need to speak to the Oman officials. Just tell them you go straight back to Dubai, they know this goes on and it's never been a problem.

When going back through Dubai border control they will again need to see your brother's residence visa, but again no need to get stamp (I even waited in the car, only the visitor needs to go and can take your brother's passport).


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. My first visa run went smoothly save for a brief panic when finding ourselves in Oman on the way to Hatta (we thought we had missed the border crossing). At no point did anyone ask to see any documentation or insurance for the rental car, so it might be possible (though it's probably not a good idea) to just do the run without insurance, since the car barely goes into Oman.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

pantaloons said:


> Thanks for the advice. My first visa run went smoothly save for a brief panic when finding ourselves in Oman on the way to Hatta (we thought we had missed the border crossing). At no point did anyone ask to see any documentation or insurance for the rental car, so it might be possible (though it's probably not a good idea) to just do the run without insurance, since the car barely goes into Oman.


I will be doing my border run in a couple of weeks. So it sounds like its a non issue then !

Depending on requirements, I might just fly out for a meeting.

How long is the drive from Dubai to border crossing ?


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Hatta takes around 1.5 hours from Dubai, just depends upon where you are and how quick you can get on route 44, on 44 the only slow part is the oman check points (not the border) if there's a queue inside of Dubai - forgot to mention that there is a stretch of road around 10-15km long that oficially belongs to Oman that you skim along BEFORE you drive through Hatta border control.

Alternately, Mussandam takes around 2 hours, no border control to deal with there and on the way back you can stop off at Barracudas (Umm Al Quwain) for some cheap alcohol without the need for a license - that's what I shall be doing this weekend...


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Trusty said:


> Hatta takes around 1.5 hours from Dubai, just depends upon where you are and how quick you can get on route 44, on 44 the only slow part is the oman check points (not the border) if there's a queue inside of Dubai - forgot to mention that there is a stretch of road around 10-15km long that oficially belongs to Oman that you skim along BEFORE you drive through Hatta border control.
> 
> Alternately, Mussandam takes around 2 hours, no border control to deal with there and on the way back you can stop off at Barracudas (Umm Al Quwain) for some cheap alcohol without the need for a license - that's what I shall be doing this weekend...


OK will use my trusty Mio satnav when it comes to the day.

We used to have to do this in Brunei to the border in Malaysia. But that was primarily to load up on alcohol as Brunei is a dry country.

is there a duty free at the border ?


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

No duty free at either border - that's why I go to Umm Al Quwain on the way back from mussandam


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Trusty said:


> No duty free at either border - that's why I go to Umm Al Quwain on the way back from mussandam


So can I get the procedure straight: Drive to Mussandam, exit UAE. U turn, re-enter UAE (30 day stamp). Load up on crates of ale before the border post ?


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

No - can't get booze at border,
1. Drive to Dubai border office - get exit stamp & leave UAE
2. Drive 10 yards through border gates to Oman "Shed" (literally behind the Dubai office) and get Omani Visa, then do a u-turn
3. Go back into Dubai border and get 30 day Visitor Visa 
4. Drive back into UAE & head to Umm Al Quwain (look for Dreamland aqua park on map - around 30-40 mins inside the UAE)
5. Load up with crates of booze
6. Go home via Emirates Road & do not stop in Sharjah (dry emirate)


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Trusty said:


> No - can't get booze at border,
> 1. Drive to Dubai border office - get exit stamp & leave UAE
> 2. Drive 10 yards through border gates to Oman "Shed" (literally behind the Dubai office) and get Omani Visa, then do a u-turn
> 3. Go back into Dubai border and get 30 day Visitor Visa
> ...


Ok sounds straightforward. So for the sake of GPS, set destination to where ?


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> Ok sounds straightforward. So for the sake of GPS, set destination to where ?


"Khaseb" get's you to the Oman border. 
As for Barracuda you will need to look on your sat nav for attractions in Umm Al Quwain (Barracuda Beach Resort, Dreamland Aqua Park, Shooting Club) - otherwise look up map on internet (I have it stored in the memory on my GPS so can't remember directions).


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Trusty said:


> "Khaseb" get's you to the Oman border.
> As for Barracuda you will need to look on your sat nav for attractions in Umm Al Quwain (Barracuda Beach Resort, Dreamland Aqua Park, Shooting Club) - otherwise look up map on internet (I have it stored in the memory on my GPS so can't remember directions).


OK cheers ! I must say i dont like the Mio satnav compared to TomTom in Europe !

Or is it just that the streets are changing/randomly closed/renamed over here on a regular basis ???

I put in Sheikh Zayed Road this morning, and it couldnt find it !!!

How I miss the find by postcode in the TomTom !!!!


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

HAHA how I miss POSTCODES & Zipcodes!!! Roads in Dubai seem to be here today, gone tomorrow...goodluck with your trip.


----------



## StevoD (Jan 5, 2010)

*Visa Run HELP*

Hey Everyone, I've been in Dubai bout 8 months now and I need to do another visa run before the 16th off this month but my usual driver is away on holiday and I don't drive!!!!! Is anybody doing a run in the next 2 weeks and have any space in their car please?? I'm willing to pay of course and any help would be very much appreciated! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

StevoD said:


> Hey Everyone, I've been in Dubai bout 8 months now and I need to do another visa run before the 16th off this month but my usual driver is away on holiday and I don't drive!!!!! Is anybody doing a run in the next 2 weeks and have any space in their car please?? I'm willing to pay of course and any help would be very much appreciated! Thanks in advance!!


Steve yep I can help you. Looking at 20-25th or so if that helps.

PM me your mob number and we can work something out.

Payment not needed !


----------



## StevoD (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks, only problem is it runs out on the 16th and ive been told there should be a 10 day grace period but heard stories of people still bein fined? do you know anything bout this at all?


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

StevoD said:


> thanks, only problem is it runs out on the 16th and ive been told there should be a 10 day grace period but heard stories of people still bein fined? do you know anything bout this at all?


No I dont. Just fly to Muscat and back if you are pushed for time.


----------



## StevoD (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah was looking into that but the flights are not cheap at all!! If its ok with you i'll take up your offer an jus pay the fine, hopefully they will honour the 10 day grace period if not i'll jus pay the fine. how do i send a PM?


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

i think you need to make 5 posts here before you can PM.


----------

